# Help with milk for latte art?



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

So. im Loving the forum and this place has educated me on so much already. But theres one thing that really annoys me an i just cant seem to get the milk right for making latte art?

So when i pour i dont break the crema, and move the pitcher side to side in a controlled manor but the art only appears when i reach the last 3/4 of the cup which means by the time the pattern is 1/3 of the way up the cup it overflows and makes a big mess?

Do i need to create more foam (microfoam) or less?

When i have finished steaming the milk LOOKS amazing. Like white, glossy, shiny paint (AS i am told it should do) but when i get to the pour no pattern comes to the surface until the cup is nearly overflowing?

Please try to help me? thanks!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I would certainly like to find this out as well. My milk texturising is spot on now and I feel it is time to add a bit of theatre to proceedings. For me it must be the consistency. I might have to go on a latte art course or something. There is only so much you can learn from a Youtube tutorial. There is no substitute for having someone actually stood next to you showing how to do it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

are you tilting the cup to get the jug as close to the milk as you can

this will help you paint a pattern or picture


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get a video up. And get the spout close as you can to the cup (tilting, pouring in the middle etc)


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

If you can get a video up that would be great. One of the biggest problems I see when teaching people how to steam/pour is their wrist is too rigid and end up pouring too fine a stream of milk, meaning they only pour untextured milk and the textured stuff falls out at the end.

Are you making sure to swirl the milk in the jug after steaming? This ensures the texture is consistent throughout.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> I would certainly like to find this out as well. My milk texturising is spot on now and I feel it is time to add a bit of theatre to proceedings. For me it must be the consistency. I might have to go on a latte art course or something. There is only so much you can learn from a Youtube tutorial. There is no substitute for having someone actually stood next to you showing how to do it.


You can absolutely learn everything you need through experience of practice and YouTube. I've never had tutorials, I learned everything and developed my skill through experience and watched YouTube videos for inspiration and new design ideas.

Not saying you shouldn't go on a course, just saying it's not completely necessary. You just need LOTS of patience and persistence.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

After steaming i decant into a bigger pouring jug, works for me!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

if i am pouring a Tulip - slightly over textured milk

If i am pouring a rosetta - slightly under textured milk, works for me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> After steaming i decant into a bigger pouring jug, works for me!


All of the milk of some of it ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

All of it


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Its all about the height of the pour. Start high (around 8") so the pour is thin and goes through the crema. Stay at this height and move the pour around to spread milk under the crema. As the cup fills up, lower the pour (to around 1-2" above the surface and the milk will come through to form a pattern.

Start with a heart shape (no wiggling) to get the pour height sorted and then just practice.

At least you've got the milk texture right.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Its all in the wiggle baby. Loosen that arm neck


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Another thing I would add is that if you are more aggressive at the end of the pour i.e. Tilt the jug so it rushes out faster it seems to bring the foam with it from the back of the jug


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

end of


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Great Videos









Thing I struggle with is the speed at which the milk is up to temp.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I just can't pour latte art at all. Total wank hands


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Practice, practice, practice! You'll get there just like I hope to, sooner rather than later!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Taste the coffee better or worst with L.A. ?

I do make non to the Cappus, because the taste have to prevale.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I would say that taste would have to be #1 99% of the time. If latte art detracts from the taste/temperature/texture then maybe don't bother. But I think it's one of those skills that's not only fun to learn, but also will impress people for whom you make coffee. And when you've just told them your kit cost £2.5k or whatever, it's handy to be able to at least look like you know what you're doing or you'll end up looking like "all the gear and no idea" in the eyes of someone who maybe can't tell a good coffee from a bad one but is impressed by visual stuff. Anyway I think some of these guys do amazing stuff and I'd love to be able to at least knock out a passable heart or basic rosetta if required. So far though I'm making it look the hardest thing in the world. Must practice more!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Took me over 3 months of practice making several hundred lattes per week just to get a basic shape. This is with no tutor, no lessons, nothing. Don't get disheartened when you pour and it doesn't turn out.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm still at the stage of trying to get my milk steaming right. Hoping it won't take long after that before I'm able to produce something that at least resembles latte art!

For those who took a while to master it, I bet when you look back, you wonder how/why it took so long?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm pants , but with decent texture (which is key) reasonable results can be achieved


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stick at it - you'll get there.


----------

